# Vince Gironda's 8x8 Training Routine



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey was having a look at this and thought I would start this way of training next week, just wondering if anyone has any advice/criticisms for me (I don't want to waste my time with a bad routine lol)

Many thanks

John

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S I'm not following the exact routine, I'm adapting it.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Give it a try and see.

I know OneSmartCookie used to love this type of training. I don't think he posts or even reads here anymore though.

I gave it a try, but the limited rest intervals led me to use such light weights that there was just no intensity (in terms of percentage of 1RM). I think it would improve my cardiovascular and ability to handle fatigue, but I train for strength, and it really wasn't as helpful there, due to the light weights needed to hit the sets/reps with little to no rest.

I do like the fact that it is (generally) two compounds lifts though.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks big..I understand that I won't be seeing much strength gains, however I'm really trying to train to increase mass (and perhaps shred up abit) and I'm looking to increase my fitness, so do u think this routine would be good for that?

John

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would suggest you give it a try. I certainly think you have to work hard with it, so it will increase your fitness, and you will most certainly expend a lot of calories on it and fire up your metabolism which will help with leaning out.

But for mass, I wouldn't put money on it giving you the best gains. But all you can really do is give it a try and see. Worst case scenario, it doesn't work, and you've spent 2-3 months learning about your body and how it works, which is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks very much BIG


----------

